# My Meny



## pablogutierrez (Sep 11, 2008)

Im am currently opening a new catering company. I know that for control reasons I have first to set up a menu to set standards in my food purchasing, recipes, costs, portion size, etc...

However, I dont know what to do for one of the interesting things of the concept of this new company is that we creat the menu acording to the guests needs. We want to serve costume made menus. Hence, I can not creat a set menu.

Should I create my standards for each event? One by one?
Should I create standardasa for everything that can come into my mind?

Im really stuck in with this, ill apreciate any help,

Pablo


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

My business is similar in that I create custom menus, but there are plenty of sample menus that I have created. Many times people want to try some of those things, and then I suggest other items based on what they are looking for. 

Costing out menus is very importiant when it comes to turning a profit, which is why many caterers have a set menu. You can always have plenty of set menu items that you can price (steak/seafood/desserts/sides/etc.) and then make each menu custom with sauces/fillings/etc. Then you aren't totally clueless when bidding on a job. It can take a lot of time to come up with custom menus each time (although I absolutly love it), so I would suggest creating a spread sheet with a ton of different options, if for nothing else than to speed up the process. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most quality caterers custom menues. You give the client your ideas and they give you some of theirs. They give you idea of their budget. It's a two way process. I don't think your idea is original ,as far as custom menues as caterers, besides standard menues have been doing this for years. What you have to do is stress quality, and tell the client why she should choose you over another caterer. There are many good and experienced caterers on this sight that can help you, but be specific.


----------

